

New Youtube Layout - negrera
http://mashable.com/2011/11/21/enable-new-youtube-design/#354673-Add-Channels-to-Your-Homepage
&#60;p&#62;I'm pretty excited that Youtube has decided to update (and no, this is not another April Fools prank ;).  I haven't fully decided how I personally feel about it (the filters do seem more personalized), but it most definitely has a Google+ flavor to it--which again, may or may not be a good thing.&#60;p&#62;<p>&#60;p&#62;What do "you" think?
======
negrera
I'm pretty excited that Youtube has decided to update (and no, this is not
another April Fools prank ;). I haven't fully decided how I personally feel
about it (the filters do seem more personalized), but it most definitely has a
Google+ flavor to it--which again, may or may not be a good thing.

What do "you" think?

